# Failed Cyanotype



## Reece Hudson (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello,

Looking for help on Cyanotype. I've followed the instructions, watched tutorials and done successful Cyanotypes years a go at University. However upon trying currently it just is not working.

I'm mixing the chems, equal parts and painting the paper and then leaving to dry. I'm then placing a digital negative over the image and using a UV lamp to expose the image. However the resulting 'imprint' remains yellow with no signs of blue, and upon rinsing in water the emulsion just runs off the paper.

Before it runs I can see the image on the emulsion in decent detail.

So far I have:

Changed lamps to different UV wavelengths. 
Changed Paper
Varied or Extended the Exposure times.
Changed the Ph of the water used.

All to no avail.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## compur (Jan 12, 2021)

What paper are you using?


----------



## snowbear (Jan 12, 2021)

Digital negative?  What is this actually printed on?


----------



## Reece Hudson (Jan 12, 2021)

Reece Hudson said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking for help on Cyanotype. I've followed the instructions, watched tutorials and done successful Cyanotypes years a go at University. However upon trying currently it just is not working.
> 
> ...





compur said:


> What paper are you using?



First was: Faber-Castel Sketch Paper

Second: Winsor & Newton Drawing and Sketching Paper.


----------



## Reece Hudson (Jan 12, 2021)

snowbear said:


> Digital negative?  What is this actually printed on?



It is printed on an Ink-Jet Transparency.


----------



## compur (Jan 12, 2021)

I think you are underexposing.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 12, 2021)

Reece Hudson said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Digital negative?  What is this actually printed on?
> ...


Thats how I have done it.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 12, 2021)

We've (well, mostly lazy lobster) has just done objects like leaves, keys, and twigs.  Once I get this printer replaced, we'll try some photos.

@Reece Hudson:  I'm with compur and thinking exposure.


----------



## JemRaid (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello Reece,

If you are still having some problems this might be of some help.
I use a face tanning lamp with 4 UV tubes, to make prints on A4 cartridge paper
The exposure for this one was 8 mins at 12" on Daler Rowney 220gsm paper





It was toned in Tea.

Cheers - Jim


----------

